# sign of bad saucepan



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Today while cooking macaroni water leaked out of the handle were its riveted to the pan. It wasn't alot and it stopped after I removed a cup of the water. Is it the pans fault or mine for putting to much water in the pan? Filling it over the rivits, it was stainless steel 3 quart sauce pan


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I despise the "blame game" but will play along.  If this is the first time you've noticed that the pot leaks at the rivets, it is the pots fault. If you've seen this before but the pot refuses to cooperate and stop leaking, then it is your fault.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

it a Emeril Pro Clad Stainless Steal pan made by All-Clad so I sent them an email about this. I think this was the second time because last time I heard water cracking on my induction cooktop just thought it might have been boil over.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I was teasing you, of course... That should be considered a factory defect. Pans should not be leaking at the rivets.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BrianShaw said:


> ......Pans should not be leaking at the rivets.


Though not a pro at this, some of my quality pans "weep" a tiny bit of oil/grease/fat at the rivets but no water seems to ever leak out.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I sent in the pan, said it takes 3 weeks to judge.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

@#& they sent me a crappie t-fan disc bottom pan to replace my Emeril true aluminum core tri ply pot. I called and was told they don't make my Emeril pan anymore, I don't want this @$&. Told them that which they didn't like so sending me return slip and credit for another my choice of Emeril ware but of course only disc ones now. Said tell Al-Clad to send me ones of theirs but no go. @@£ I said then just send my old pan back but it was scraped @&$£@$#


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh yeah and my old pan came with a steamer insert which wouldn't fit this pan they sent me.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Think of all the things that grow around those rivets that you can't see of wash off.  Welded handles are more sanitary.


----------



## pirendeus (Apr 1, 2016)

Jimyra said:


> Think of all the things that grow around those rivets that you can't see of wash off. Welded handles are more sanitary.


+1. After getting my first demeyere pan, ill never consider another brand.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I sent the pan with my complaints and they will send me this instead All-Clad B1 Hard Anodized Nonstick Saucepan with Lid 3 qt size. Hope my steamer insert fits it.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

got the pan today turned out to be All Clad HA1 Nonstick 3.5 qt. sauce pan. I can't even find any info on the web about this. forget warranties they will never replace the same pan just send whatever crap they have around.


----------

